# my 1st room



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ok wife wants to do a walk thru-----it all started with a curby's fireplace ,made a ghostly rockin chair and added a flicker light to a motion sensor . the whole room is lighted up with flicker candles and counts eyes has red leds, also a skull fogger on a table with small gargoyes so heres the 1st room


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool, looks creepy!:jol:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks great Pyro...nice lighting


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That looks sweet. Nice job


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice work Manny


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Turned out great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done, really nice creepy atmosphere.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I hope it's the first of many, Manny.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great room
cool lighting and props


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Great atmosphere, I really like it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks GREAT! Love that kind of atmosphere and detail. So this is for next year? Where is this set up now?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very nice Manny. I wanna see some more!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Like it. I see you have "The Count" awesome!


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Very well done reminds me of "The Strangers" for some reason.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

OOOH, me likey.

Great looking room, Pyro!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> That looks GREAT! Love that kind of atmosphere and detail. So this is for next year? Where is this set up now?


this was set up in my back yard near the cemetary and i used it this year,
thanks all-the ghostly rockin chair was cool -
caught people off guard


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Very "un-inviting"....Great job!
I love old furniture for props like the rocking chair and dressing table. Just gives it that erie, creepy feeling. Does the rocking chair rock on it's own? I've seen that done and it is a really nice effect. I have (2) old antique wicker wheel chairs and if I could figure out a way to get them to move a little on their own, I think that freak a few people out.
Great attention to detail in your room! Can't wait to see more from you.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Excellent job. I hope you expand on it, it's already a winner and can only get better! I loved how you tattered the bottom of the creepy cloth. It looks great. Also, good job on lighting, low but enhances just the right spots.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I hope you don't mind, Pyro. I downloaded your pic. That is the type of look I would love to have in my garage. I didn't quite know how to get there.

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome 1st room Pyro!! I can feel!!


----------

